# Water Drain locations



## Vers4M4n (Oct 21, 2021)

A random video or teo, shown that SOME cars have areas, where you can drain water that has fallen in/on the car during rain.
2017 Nissan Versa SV
Is this a myth for some models out there?
It's been raining very frequently and this is itching at my mind.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Unless your Versa is a rare specimen with a sunroof, water in the car is almost certainly coming from one of two places, a clogged A/C evap drain causing the HVAC to overflow, or clogged cowl drains letting water overflow into the HVAC through the fresh air inlet.


----------



## Vers4M4n (Oct 21, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Unless your Versa is a rare specimen with a sunroof, water in the car is almost certainly coming from one of two places, a clogged A/C evap drain causing the HVAC to overflow, or clogged cowl drains letting water overflow into the HVAC through the fresh air inlet.


I meant the post in regards to water collecting from the rain.
Not any burster or broken pipes that cause leaks into the car itself.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The cowl drains will cause a large puddle underneath the cowl cover, and if both drains clog completely, water will then overflow through the fresh air inlet and into the car. Unless the car has a sunroof, there really isn't anyplace else on the car for puddles to form.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

For more on the cowl drains, see water drains?.


----------

